# Vietnamese expats to/in Australia



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'd like to start a new thread for Vietnamese expats to share experiences. It's a little quiet. I'm Civil Engineer heading for australia (Sydney). Do you have any experience for this kind of Job? What range of salary can Vietnamese people deal? I have been working for 8 years.

I'm glad to hear from you all.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::focus:


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi rolling-in-it,
Nice to meet you! rarely seen a Vietnamese guy in this forum. I'm a newbie seeking an opportunity for Mechanical Engineer occupation. Just started to finding how to write the CDR to apply to EA Association for Migrant skill assessment for occupation recognition.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi rolling-in-it,
> Nice to meet you! rarely seen a Vietnamese guy in this forum. I'm a newbie seeking an opportunity for Mechanical Engineer occupation. Just started to finding how to write the CDR to apply to EA Association for Migrant skill assessment for occupation recognition.


Doubt you'll get a response from the OP who has not been active on this site since...

Last Activity: 5th November 2013 01:26 PM


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> Doubt you'll get a response from the OP who has not been active on this site since...
> 
> 
> 
> Last Activity: 5th November 2013 01:26 PM




You're right, mate. I forgot to check his activities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngquocvietbk (Dec 10, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi rolling-in-it,
> Nice to meet you! rarely seen a Vietnamese guy in this forum. I'm a newbie seeking an opportunity for Mechanical Engineer occupation. Just started to finding how to write the CDR to apply to EA Association for Migrant skill assessment for occupation recognition.



Hi Mr Galfield,

I'm mechanical Engineer, you are quite same as me in 8 year experience . Did you completed English certification? In mechanical field, we have 5 additional points in point test?


----------



## ngquocvietbk (Dec 10, 2016)

rolling-in-it said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'd like to start a new thread for Vietnamese expats to share experiences. It's a little quiet. I'm Civil Engineer heading for australia (Sydney). Do you have any experience for this kind of Job? What range of salary can Vietnamese people deal? I have been working for 8 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Rolling, 

I'm from Vietnam too, did you finished EA test?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, we have travel mates now! 
With 8 years u'll get 10 point, I 'm now still studying IELTS to be sufficient to apply to EA, trying to find how to write CDR, career episodes... but cannot see anybody share this kind of things.
How about you guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

If u use smart phone, I suggest to install Tapatalk apps, it's very convenient to be stayed connected and respond instantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Xin chao! Where can I get the best com tam in Perth ?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Unluckily we're in VN at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngquocvietbk (Dec 10, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Wow, we have travel mates now!
> With 8 years u'll get 10 point, I 'm now still studying IELTS to be sufficient to apply to EA, trying to find how to write CDR, career episodes... but cannot see anybody share this kind of things.
> How about you guys?
> 
> ...


Hi MrGalfield,

I hear the new that the Engineer graduated in mechanical field can earn 5 additional points ! Do you know it ?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

No, let's check on bolder.gov.au for point calculation. I don't see any passage states that. Where do you get that? Could you quote plz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

ngquocvietbk said:


> Hi MrGalfield,
> 
> I hear the new that the Engineer graduated in mechanical field can earn 5 additional points ! Do you know it ?


not unless you graduated from an Australian university


----------



## scream1512 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm learning in NUCE about Civil Engineering now, I'm in senior year and I've planned to learn master degree in Aus in spring term in 2018, glad to know you all. But I'm worried that our job is in Flagged Occupations list now. Maybe it's really hard for us in the next few years, do you think so ?


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

It is a little quiet here. Not so many vietnamese involved in migration to Australia for some experience sharing!
somebody knows about the job prospect of chemical engineers in NSW? Please shed some light. Thanks


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

scream1512 said:


> Hi guys, I'm learning in NUCE about Civil Engineering now, I'm in senior year and I've planned to learn master degree in Aus in spring term in 2018, glad to know you all. But I'm worried that our job is in Flagged Occupations list now. Maybe it's really hard for us in the next few years, do you think so ?




Hi schoolmate!

Maybe yes, maybe no. But I guess that they only reduce the ceiling number because the short term demand is still there. 

Discussing topic here:
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers- Watch out

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1170265&share_fid=114200&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

A lot of Vietnamese skilled migrants here in Australia but hardly see them online in this forum to share experience.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

queensland said:


> A lot of Vietnamese skilled migrants here in Australia but hardly see them online in this forum to share experience.




They're all acquired Visa, I think, so probably it's not necessary anymore for them to join this forum as us. But there should be people who are willing to help as what they had received previously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Xin chao! Where can I get the best com tam in Perth ?


You probably want to try Lido in Northbridge commie_rick or maybe Phi Yen. I lived in Perth for 2 years and those are 2 most famous Viet restaurants in Perth at that time, not quite sure now


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

I am struggling to move by 190...anyway, English seems tobe the hardest hurdle


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Which state r u applying, Bro? Could share your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

still in Saigon state


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

What test are you doing? PTE, IELTS, TOEFL...? What English level are you trying to get? Competent, Proficient or Superior? What is the highest score you currently have?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Currently I have IELTS 6.5?overall. I'm pursuing PTE 65+ to be able earn 10 points more for submitting IOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

What are your occupations and timelines, Bros? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you tried a scored PTE practice test. <*SNIP - Rule 2: Profanity - kaju/moderator*>. 

I got 6.5 speaking 10 years back before I went study abroad. I went to study and work professionally for nearly 4 years in Australia. Then I came back, always try to improve my speaking. Until recently, I was confident that my speaking have improved greatly. But guess what, I took the IELTS again and I scored 6.5 in speaking. I was so disappointed and lost all confidence on my English skill.

Then I came here to this forum and found out about PTE, I went on to take a scored practice test without any prior training or practice. It costs 800.000 VND. Immediately got R/L/S/W: 67/69/73/90 or something like that. I went on attending a 10-hour PTE preparation class, then I took the test and almost got 79+.

So, if you haven't tried it, take the scored practice test to see where you are, or go to PTEpractice.com and buy the Gold pack for $59.99, you can do two scored tests. I would say with IELTS 6.5, you can get 65+ easily with a bit of practice


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bro for sharing experience, that was so informative to use. I will definitely go for PTE. My IELTS bands score: 6.5/7.5/6/6 respectively L/R/w/S. I'm preparing for it and will sit the exam in HCMC 18th may. 
Do you think it is possible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Generally people doing IELTS struggle with Speaking and Writing as it can be very subjective.
For PTE-A, on the other hand, many people find Reading part challenging. Since you got high Reading score in IELTS, I think you will do well with PTE. 
In PTE, Reading + Writing is just a matter of memorizing templates.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bro for advisable answer.
I went for IELTS general, for reading part is quite simpler than Academic so I'm not sure I can afford The PTE target 65+. I'm reading newspapers daily such as BBC, business insider to improve my reading. Listen to podcasts daily also helped me a lot in listening part which I feel most confident in all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodman2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

good to know you, i am from Vietnam also .
I am struggling to get 7 band score in IELTS. I have high score in listening and reading (7 to 8), but the writing and speaking is fluctuated from 6-7 . I've decided to switch to PTE-A now.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Anybody in this thread,
please join PTE Vn speed up group on fb to help or seek for help each other. As forum policy, we are not allowed to post private info to the forum's threads so we can contact by private messages to each others. pls PM me as you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Im located at Saigon atm and I got 79+ in the last PTE attempt

I used to help some other students back in Melbourne so if you guys need some help with PTE, you can contact me ***SNIP**** BY PRIVATE MESSAGE FACILITY

Cheers.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Jay in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

PTE cracker: You can search key words: 'PTE vn speed up' on fb to join the group. There're helpful info we collected and posted. PTE-A threads in this Expatforum is also really informative and helpful, but it is 825 pages which is really challenging to go through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

